# The Ocean…a “Classic Dome” alternative to the Canadian



## NS VIA Fan (May 8, 2013)

A "Park Car" has returned early this year to the Ocean for the summer season. In previous years it didnt appear until mid-June when Sleeper+Plus (Easterly) Class began....but since the reduction to tri-weekly service last fall, theres now a Dome year 'round. For the winter it was a "Skyline".

Recently, its been reported on a couple of the CDN railfan newsgroups that everyone, including coach passengers have been invited to use the "Park" but this will probably change when the extra amenities of Sleeper+Plus Class begin for the summer.

Heres "Evangeline Park" trailing westbound #15 at Truro NS, last Sunday, May 5. The consist included 3 coaches, 6 sleepers, a diner, 2 lounge/service cars, baggage and transition/storage car. Later that evening it picked up the former "Chaleur's" 6 cars from New Carlisle at Matapedia for a 21 car arrival into Montreal on Monday morning.

































Sure its not the 20 to 25 cars of perfectly matched Budd Stainless Steel and it won't replace that iconic transcontinental trip....but for anyone in the Northeast US wanting to sample a classic Dome-Observation, the Ocean is an alternative to the time and cost of riding the Canadian. It's an easy long-weekend trip, departing Montreal on a Friday evening and arriving back into Montreal Monday morning. Or do a loop: Halifax is 1 1/2 to 2 hrs flying time nonstop from Boston, LaGuardia, Newark, Philadelphia or Washington.








Then take the Ocean to Montreal and return on the Adirondack. The connections to and from the Adirondack aren't as convenient as they once were but you'll want to stopover in Montreal anyway. Or better still, visit Quebec City; boarding the Ocean at Charny and riding a VIA Corridor train from Montreal.

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/46163-montreal-quebec/


----------



## Anderson (May 9, 2013)

I saw the dome on the Ocean/Chaleur a few weeks ago (the Adirondack was crossing the bridge into Montreal just as it was going the other way).


----------



## NS VIA Fan (May 9, 2013)

Anderson said:


> I saw the dome on the Ocean/Chaleur a few weeks ago (the Adirondack was crossing the bridge into Montreal just as it was going the other way).


Between Montreal and Matapedia there's two domes. The Ocean's Park Car plus the Chaleur's Skyline.

When there is a Park on the Ocean, the Chaleur's consist is added at the front behind the Ocean's F40s. When there's no Park Car......the Chaleur, engine and all, will be coupled behind the Ocean's last car.


----------



## TVRM610 (May 10, 2013)

This train is next on my list... I rode the Canadian in January... I really want to ride the Canadian again in non-winter... but I think my next Canada train will be the Ocean and Adirondack this Fall.


----------

